# Gyno, Puffy Sore Nipples.. Help



## Ru553ll (Apr 20, 2006)

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Hi All,<o></o>

<o></o>

I'm in need of sum help.....<o></o>

I've been on quite a few steroid courses, you know the usual ones... Deca & Sus, DBol, Tbol Etc Etc.......<o></o>

<o></o>

The odd times when i was on a Deca & Sus course i noticed my nipples feel alittle tingy but nothing more than that.....<o></o>

<o></o>

Now, i haven't taken steroids in about 1 1/2 years, and haven't been to the gym in about 10months (the joys of having a baby - and just not getting enough time)<o></o>

<o></o>

I have started to get very sore nipples, very sore to touch and check for Gyno. I'm certain there is a hard lump behind there but the pain is so bad (and if there is its very small). Also i have noticed my nipples are very puffy (when warm) as soon as i'm cold they go erect and look normal.<o></o>

<o> </o>

When i used to train my body fat was around 12-13%, now i haven't been in awhile i am prob more like 21%.... (I always found my chest a hard area to grow - typical big shoulders small chest)<o></o>

<o> </o>

I'm just after abit of help etc, from anybody who has had this.<o></o>

<o> </o>

Are there anyways of recovering from this?<o></o>

Do you think its due to excess weight?<o></o>

<o> </o>

I've been to the doc's and they tested my blood levels etc (all came back ok)<o></o>

He does think it could be gyno (due to the steroids) but said the only thing was an Opp & do I really want scar tissue etc<o></o>

<o> </o>

I left it at that, but I'm not sure if I can carry on with the puffyness & soreness, every time I have my top off I look down & notice it&#8230;<o></o>

<o> </o>

<o></o>

Really just after any help, from anyone who has had this issue<o></o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

Thanks<o></o>

Russ<o></o>


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

dose this only happen when running deca?

Id get some aromasin, letro and cabergoline , , I hear that winny, mast and proviron are effective at help with deca tren gyno


----------



## Ru553ll (Apr 20, 2006)

the tingy feeling was on all steriods (i think - but it was that long ago - i can't really remember)

but the main problem i have now (started about 5 months ago)

I haven't touched any steriods in nearly 2years


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

id get some good ai and start asap

id get some aromasin and start 10mg ed for a week or so to see it that helps my be 50mg proviron to

also look into a legal supp called aifm thats transdermal ai and have heard reports of it haveing good results at shifting gyno when sprayed directly on the the area


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

bro no offence but should you be using gear if you dont know what the basic side A's are and how to combat them.. the answer to your question is already up on some other threads.


----------



## Ru553ll (Apr 20, 2006)

Trenzyme = thanks i'll have alook into these. Will taking these effect my blood levels etc again though? As my results came back from the doc's ok... Or do you think its worth giving it a try regardless of the test results

itraininthedark = i understand what your saying, but i have always taken nolva whist on a course (as soon as i felt anything) & have always done full pct with hcg, nolva & clomid etc

This has actually started and noticed nearly a year after taking steriods (with clear blood tests) - which is why i'm asking for help?

If anybody else, can help... Pls let me know

Ta


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

..oh ok my bad!! yeh get your self to a gyno mate.. they work in that area (as in tits and stuff) maybe they'll be able to help you out..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Jesus some crap responses here... Bang some nolva down for a couple of weeks. But you need to find out what is causing the estrogen agrovation of your nipples, can you think of things that have changed in your life recently? Not been taking your wifes contraceptives? lol


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

megatron said:


> Jesus some crap responses here... Bang some nolva down for a couple of weeks. But you need to find out what is causing the estrogen agrovation of your nipples, can you think of things that have changed in your life recently? Not been taking your wifes contraceptives? lol


I didnt recommend nolva as if its prog/prol issues nolva may make it worse


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Ru553ll said:


> Trenzyme = thanks i'll have alook into these. Will taking these effect my blood levels etc again though? As my results came back from the doc's ok... Or do you think its worth giving it a try regardless of the test results
> 
> itraininthedark = i understand what your saying, but i have always taken nolva whist on a course (as soon as i felt anything) & have always done full pct with hcg, nolva & clomid etc
> 
> ...


when you say ok what figures did he give you as "normal" range

they will lower estrogen and to some degree progesterone the main culprits for gyno


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

This is definatly one for THE HACK-MEISTER lol


----------



## Ru553ll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Trenzyme, the letter i got back from the hospital didn't give me any actual figures. Just said everything was ok (i can't remember exactly what they checked) I'm gonna see if i kept the letter anywhere.

I'm going to try aromasin, as you mentioned before...

But again, if anyone else can think of anything, I'm all ears

Ta


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, here is the facts.

No steroids for 1.5 years.

You have gained 9%more bodyfat in 1.5 years.

Suffers from gyno symptoms now.

Had blood done but not sure as doc said all good.

Here is the deal, doctors dont normally check for estrogen in men, I asked my doc to test my hormones he did T3 and serum testosterone, course he did cholesterol and PSA and stuff but I asked him to do estrogen and he laughed at me.

He said I didnt need it even though I asked him to do it.

Here is the deal, testosterone gets converted into estrogen via the enzyme aromatase, aromatase predominantly resides in bellyfat, beings that you have more bodyfat and I am assuming belly fat too, you will probably have some excess aromitization going on.

This would suggest probably more testosterone is being converted into estrogen, which could give you some symptoms itself.

I would not use an AI until you have had blood drawn to find out just what your estrogen is doing, driving estrogen too low can compromise lipid function as well as bone loss, and libido issues.

Nolva would be a safer option, but this is something that might just go away on its own.

Also, diet and lifestyle can have an impact on estrogen, some foods can elivate it and some foods can lower it, alcohol is a classic example of elivating estrogen.

It could even be nothing, but before you go and self medicate, I would get a full hormonal panel done first.


----------



## Ru553ll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Hack

I'll see if the doc will do a full hormone test - to check levels etc

I'll also get abit of nolva (just in case)- Do you think i should try this anyway??

I think it may also be time, to change the diet (lifestyle) etc and lean up abit (gotta admit i have been enjoying abit too much beer & pizza, lol)

My plan is to start training again soon (prob when my girl is around 1) for now though maybe acouple of jog's aweek & sum pressups will help

Hack, i'll try acouple of diets etc i used to do first, but if they are no good at shedding this excess fat - i may be calling upon your help to look at my diet? 

Hopefully i'll fight this gyno....

I'll keep you posted about hormone tests & losing excess fat.... See if we can figure this out - too help the next person

Again Thanks


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

So the Doctor told you that an operation was the only way?

Has anyone had this op?


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

its very rare you will get a doc to refer you for this op because its cosmetic. usually you'll have to go private!


----------



## Ru553ll (Apr 20, 2006)

Just read about 'Letrozole' what are your thoughts about this (and my situation) ?

I'm still going to get test done, just another thought


----------



## Ru553ll (Apr 20, 2006)

What happened was,

I went to the doc about sore/puffy nipples (didn't mention steriods)

He refferred me to our local 'breast unit @ the hospital' they asked me aload of questions as the consultant said it looked like gyno (questions about steriods, cannabis etc) i then explained i had taken steriods 1 1/2 years ago.

Thats when they, got me to do blood tests & said because it isn't cancer etc they have reffered me back to the doc.

So i waited for the letter (everything was ok) and the letter said, if the problems persist go see your doc again.

I went back to my doc's and this is when he said, really the only thing they can do is an opp but do i really want to have scars etc.... & to maybe see if it clears on its own - (i did get the feeling he didn't really care)

So thats where i am now


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

letrozole may help shrink the lump. If it doesnt, surgery is the only way, your very lucky your doctor even reffered you as usually they just **** you about. Personally i would get it done if i could on nhs and get them to remove gland aswell so you will never get gyno again! from what i hear if you get a good surgeon they can go in through your armpit so no visable scars.


----------



## 950SM (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your post, I'm just wondering if anyone has had the op, if so how much did it cost ( I presume it would be private not NHS) and what are the final results like regarding scar tissue and apperance.

I'm in a slightly different boat than you. I was born with large nips and I fcuking despise them, when I'm warm and relaxed they look terrible. When I'm cold they look ok. I'm also having trouble shifting fat from the bottom part of my chest which makes it look worse.

I have taken steriods before, it was about 16 years ago so I am unsure if it's gyno or not. I guess the next step is to go to the docs and find out. I just know what the answer will be "it's a virus, come back in a month and we will have another look" FFS.

Is it better to go straight to Transform or do I still need to get a blood test?

I have thought about drugs and surgery so any info you get on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Start your own post mate, youll get alot more help that way than jumping in on someone elses.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ru553ll said:


> Thanks Hack
> 
> I'll see if the doc will do a full hormone test - to check levels etc
> 
> ...


I would not take the nolva before your test, that will skew your test results.

Something may flag on your test so be patient.


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

Ru553ll said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> Hi All,<o></o>
> 
> ...


even well post cycle nandrolone can cause issues, though likely your extra bodyfat is a significant factor.

AI (aromasin or AIFM, perhaps short term letrozole followed by either of those)

cabergoline (cabaser-- this can only help, and it may be a necessity given the possible nandrolone association)

cutting cals (you need to get to a calorie deficit and avoid insulin spikes which are generally very agonistic- especially when there are ongoing issues)


----------

